# Buying a car in London..Need advice



## kayla2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone....My husband needs to buy a car when we arrive in oxford. Is there anything that we should know about buying a car and what is the sales tax on a used 10 year old car. Thanks,,,,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kayla2002 said:


> Hi Everyone....My husband needs to buy a car when we arrive in oxford. Is there anything that we should know about buying a car and what is the sales tax on a used 10 year old car. Thanks,,,,


Consult online guide like New & Used Cars, UK Car Dealers - Parker's and Car Buyers Guide : - The AA.
Do you really want a 10-year old car? It may be reliable and economical, but it may not and become a source of endless hassles, annoyances and expense. I suggest you get a well-maintained car with full service history, maybe 3-4 years old from a reputable dealer, where the consumer law gives you certain degree of protection. Best, but also most expensive, is getting one from a franchised dealer where it comes with a comprehensive warranty for at least 12 months and breakdown cover.
Annual car tax (called road fund tax or vehicle excise duty VED) is based on how polluting your car is. For a car registered before 1991, there are set rates based on engine capacity, but for newer cars, there are up to 20 tax rates, from zero to over £400. Above buying guides will tell you how much you pay for your car.
Sales tax is called VAT, and it's only levied on new cars at 17.5%. Quoted price includes all taxes (on-the-road price). For a used car, there is no VAT (except commercial vehicles). VAT is actually paid by the dealer on the difference between their selling and buying price and will all be taken into account in the price charged to you.
Further advice. You may have difficulty getting insurance at affordable price because of lack of UK driving experience and presumably not holding a UK driving licence. You are unlikely to get competitive quotes on online insurance comparison sites, so phone up certain insurance companies known to be sympathetic to drivers from abroad (don't use their online quote engine): Direct Line (their phone number is 0845 246 8701) and Aviva (0800 092 9564). There are also a couple of intermediaries that arrange cover for foreign drivers. They mainly deal with backpackers and campervan drivers, but cover ordinary motorists as well. Both cover Canadian drivers: https://www.hertsinsurance.com/walkabout.php (look at Car Insurance towards the bottom of page) and Camper Van Insurance and Motor Vehicle Insurance. Bring over proof of claim-free insurance as it may lower your premium.
A car over 3 years old has to pass an annual roadworthiness test called MOT. The car you buy should come with a new MOT valid 12 months.


----------

